
Hipmunk is ending its operations - edpichler
http://hipmunk.com/hipmunk-says-goodbye/
======
cromulent
discussion was here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22048427](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22048427)

